# THE SISTERS



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

)


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

That was cute, Suzi! It looks like Zoey is holding her own!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Kathie said:


> That was cute, Suzi! It looks like Zoey is holding her own!


 Thanks I love catching that on video. I want Maddie to be the big sister! Hope Zoey will learn her wonderful way about her.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Very cute. They seem to enjoy each other.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

That was so much fun to watch! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Too much cuteness.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Very cute, Suzi! I think Kathie is right - looks like Zoey is having no difficulty holding her own!


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

Hehehhee! That's a whole lot of silly! I love it!


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Haha! The Kenny G is a great touch!


Meghan


----------



## butterscoth28 (Jul 15, 2010)

ALERT: Cuteness Overdose! LOL


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

butterscoth28 said:


> ALERT: Cuteness Overdose! LOL


 Thanks Butterscotch,
Zoey is going to grow into her clothes perfectly. How many pounds is she? I think zoey will be about 10. Maddie just hit 8lbs She looks more like a Maltese to me.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

The sisters found a way to occupy their time this morning


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Zoey sounds like she's saying "That's mine!" LOL


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

*A Fun play date*






We have a baseball field near our house I like going their because it is fenced and has astro turf so it is not so muddy I swear it was not in fast motion!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

That was fun watching them have a romp on the field! They looked so cute together!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

It looks like they were having the best time! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Julian watched the video of the girls playing in the basket, and he giggled the whole time. He thought they were very cute!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

THE SISTERS FOUND A PLACE TO PLAY!


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Those are great videos...they have so much fun together!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Yes they are best friends!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a great place to run! They do seem to get along so well!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

So my sister says my videos are too long and its like watching someone else's baby ound: Oh well I have fun making them.
I thought I posted this picture but I cant find it maybe I pushed preview and forgot to push reply. Any way the sisters have been getting in trouble at night so I spent $10.00 on a baby play pin and have it right next to my bed . Maddie is my jumper and jumped right out but after a firm no she now stays in. It has been five nights now. I do get woken up way to early but at least they are not getting in trouble. 
The sisters new bed


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Love that bed!!! The videos are great...thanks for sharing, it looks like they are having fun together...just like sisters.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I had one for Rosie when she was little, but put it away as soon as she learned to climb. My Grandson inheired it.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Cute sisters! I'm glad Maddie decided to stay inside!


----------

